# Jamis Xenith Sl



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I was hoping that someone out there knows about or owns a Jamis Xenith SL or Team bike. I don't know much about them but what little I do know I like. It is a toss between the Super Six and the Jamis. I currently own a System-6 and wanted to get another bike for the longer races and hillier races. If you have pics and a review please post either or both, I would be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You may already know this, but here is a link to some reviews from the Jamis site. I think the Team was reviewed by Road in April '07. 

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/reviews/index.html


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know anything in particular about the Xenith, but I did have a Jamis dealer (who was taking care of a cracked frame on my mountain bike) tell me that Jamis road bikes are the most reliable bikes he sells, and he sells several high end brands- their mountain bikes are pretty good, with the exception of the Dakar (which I have, naturally)- a lot of cracked frames with those, but he said he's been selling Jamis road bikes for years and has only seen one or two come back for anything more than adjustments. 

Before hitting 'post' I just cruised on over to the Jamis web site. I wasn't familiar with the Xenith and didn't know it was their top of the line model. If you're considering bikes in this range you might want to ride more than a couple. I'd ride Specialized, Trek, and Cervelo bikes in the same range.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

PJ thanks for the review link, I have seen it but not enough info. Also L33 I am not a Trek or Specialized fan, I have had very bad experience with Specialized but have to say their customer service was great. Cervelo I don't mind but my LBS no longer carries this brand because of bad customer service and they take forever regarding warranty to sales. Jamis is something different and with my team discount it comes with a great package for what you pay for. I have spoken with a few people who race them but they are sponsored by Jamis and not sure if that is part of the deal to tell everyone how great of a bike it is. Thanks for your time and help guys much appreciate it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Kabooby said:


> PJ thanks for the review link, I have seen it but not enough info. Also L33 I am not a Trek or Specialized fan, I have had very bad experience with Specialized but have to say their customer service was great. Cervelo I don't mind but my LBS no longer carries this brand because of bad customer service and they take forever regarding warranty to sales. Jamis is something different and with my team discount it comes with a great package for what you pay for. I have spoken with a few people who race them but they are sponsored by Jamis and not sure if that is part of the deal to tell everyone how great of a bike it is. Thanks for your time and help guys much appreciate it.


 I've had to deal with Specialized and Jamis warranty departments. Both were nice. Both came through in the end. Specialized was so fast it made my head spin. It took nearly a month with Jamis, and my dealer had to keep on them to get anything done. I've never had Trek, but it says something that a lot of people like them even though Lance is gone. Of course, if you're getting a deal with Jamis- you've got to follow the money


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

The discount is with Cannondale as well. I guess I'm trying to get something different but it makes it hard when there is no demo model of the Xenith SL to test ride. And I love my System-6 so if I go Super-6 I know I'm getting quality with style and performance. The Jamis is a mystery to me, no reviews and no owners photos or personal experience feedback.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Kabooby said:


> The discount is with Cannondale as well. I guess I'm trying to get something different but it makes it hard when there is no demo model of the Xenith SL to test ride. And I love my System-6 so if I go Super-6 I know I'm getting quality with style and performance. The Jamis is a mystery to me, no reviews and no owners photos or personal experience feedback.


Jamis isn't known for road bikes. They probably aren't under a lot of riders compared to Trek or even Cervelo. Why not go over to MTBR and send a PM to Skip (or is it Skippy)? He's a honcho over at Jamis. Maybe he can hook you up with some owners, or maybe get you a test ride- ship a Xenith to your LBS on spec or something. You never know how desperate they are to get their bikes under good riders until you ask. 

Of course there's nothing wrong with Cannondale (though there are some Cannondale haters here as well).


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Forgot to mention that Jamis has a low supply on the SL, shipment arrives in 2 weeks and most bikes are spoken for but I may be lucky as I have been told so hopefully Jamis will make my decision easier if they don't have any that way I feel good about choice. As for good riders riding their bikes you have Colavita, Mengoni, Sakonnet and there was another team who is no longer riding on Jamis bikes.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Jamis Eclipse and Xenith Comp and find them to be excellent bikes. I haven't had any problems with either so can't speak to their warranty service. The Xenith Comp is the 2006 model so not the same carbon layup as the Team SL but I find it a delight to ride. I have an old Trek 5200 which has that "dead" carbon ride but the Jamis is very lively on the flats and climbing. Pretty stiff bike with big tubes at the bottom bracket but doesn't beat you up on the road so is good for a long ride. I don't race so can't testify to how it would do in that area. Generally Jamis bikes are a real good value for the components that they include for the price. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Everything helps thanks for the reply. I spoke with someone from Jamis and he was very helpful and tried his hardest to get me an SL in time before I leave for Australia but unfortunately the arrival of the new SL will be after my departure. But thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

I should have mine in a few weeks. I am coming from an Orbea Opal, so I will be able to give you a comp. of the two. Jamis is a hell of a deal, with the spec they have on this bike.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I just paid for a Cannondale Supersix D1. Got a great deal and will buy the 09 Jamis when it comes out. I couldn't wait for the Jamis 08 as I was leaving the U.S. before I can get my hands on one. Hope you enjoy the SL and would still like to hear about your comparison.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Mario1999 said:


> I should have mine in a few weeks. I am coming from an Orbea Opal, so I will be able to give you a comp. of the two. Jamis is a hell of a deal, with the spec they have on this bike.


So after almost a year, what are your thoughts on the Jamis Xenith SL?


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

yes. Your thoughts please.


----------



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

I test rode one earlier this week (2009 model). I was very impressed and put it with the Giant TCR Advanced SL. I believe I probably will be buying a the Xineth SL in the next few weeks. My other choice was buying a SL3 module and building that up. I could take any one of these 3 bikes but I ll probably go with the Jamis. I was surprisingly impressed.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

I am riding a 2009 sl, with bb30 and tapered headtube. 
Got to say its one of the nicest riding bikes i have used.
The frame is stiff and very stable,all round recommended.
Will post photo's when i can... Get one if you can.


----------

